# Beef back ribs



## Its not burned (May 22, 2016)

Fred Flintstone would be proud of these Brontosaurus sized ribs. Rubbed and ready to go.






Some poppers. Neufchatel and Sharp Cheddar, the end of smoke cocktail wiener for a plug, the rest is split in half and laid on top, then wrapped with bacon. 4 of these and I won't need the ribs.   





Perfect thin blue smoke 





Ribs about halfway through. Nice bark forming, ready for mopping. Mop uses a bourbon beer, and am using bourbon oak chips mixed with regular oak for smoking. 





Also in the smoker are some green beans. One large can of beans, drained. Two slices of chopped bacon, fine. Garlic and onion powder, a little salt, and pepper, easy on the salt. Put in CI skillet, toss lightly, pour in enough chicken stock to almost cover, place in smoker.


----------



## Vermin999 (May 22, 2016)

Great looking cook! I have ribs on the menu for next weekend.


----------



## Its not burned (May 23, 2016)

Green beans. easy, and worth it. 





Poppers were insane! Recipe is excellent, modified by yours truly.





Nice bark! This is an excellent rub from amazingribs. 






New this year, I started brewing my own beer using malt extracts. this is a Corona knock-off, perfect for the jalapenos and Texas BBQ!






Can't keep Eddie away from the ribs, even empty bones, and even when they're almost as big as him! There's a future King of Q hidden in there!


----------



## Drakus (Dec 9, 2020)

I saw your photos the other day and decided to cook the same thing, it turned out delicious.


----------



## RuthMarshall (Dec 11, 2020)

Wow, how delicious it all looks immediately I wanted to go and have a cool bbq in nature and go fishing. I also wanted a delicious beer along with beef Jerky, which I think is just a great snack.


----------



## RuthMarshall (Dec 12, 2020)

RuthMarshall said:


> Wow, how delicious it all looks immediately I wanted to go and have a cool bbq in nature and go fishing. I also wanted a delicious beer along with Beef Jerky Australia, which I think is just a great snack.


I wish it was summer and the pandemic was over so that I could gather my family in nature and not worry about anything. In the meantime, I will have to limit myself to cooking a bbq at home, but this is not the same.


----------



## josebbq (May 10, 2021)

WOW! Amazing! Simply perfect!
best barbecue tips
:rock: :rock:


----------



## searmarks (Oct 3, 2021)

Very nice work. Love Beef ribs


----------



## RuthMarshall (Dec 3, 2021)

You have a charming son, a real angel! I used to also love meat and cook various delicious things from it on the grill. Then I often invited guests and we had a great rest together. But soon I started having problems with overweight and digestion . In addition, there was an allergy to gluten. Now I prefer eco-friendly and different kinds of gluten-free snacks because I am sure that they are useful and will not harm my stomach. It turned out that dietary and natural food can also be delicious and there is even delicious meat .


----------

